# Need help identifying vintage boys swing bike by dod sun



## missyschmidt (Aug 18, 2010)

Purchased a boys green Swing Bike with bannana seat, ape handle bars, larger tire in back that says Cheater Slicks and a smaller tire in front. Guessing it is a 20". Manufacturer tag reads Dod Sun Bicycle Mfg. Does anyone have any info?


----------



## gold street customs (Aug 19, 2010)

There is a guy on Musclebikeforums.com that goes by SwingBikeDude that can tell you anything you would want to know ,plus he has quite a collection


----------



## cjmickeym (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.oocities.com/bobhufford/swing.html  Check this site. The green ones are the hardest to find. I have 5 swings myself.


----------

